# Mango...



## biothanasis (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello all,

I like growing other plants and I was thinking of mangos! So since I eat a lot of them, I thought that I could grow them from seed! After letting the seed dry out for a day or two, the seedcoat could easily be removed and I put the cotyledons in water! After a couple or more weeks the seeds grew root as pictured in the pics, today (2 in the pics one put today...)... I potted them in perlite-sand mix!! I hope they grow nicely... I also grow some avocando having them sitting in water to sprout.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 10, 2009)

Yummy! Good Luck - way to go!


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 10, 2009)

Eeeek! I can't even touch a mango, let alone eat any of it. I'm highly allergic. Twice I've landed in hospital ER with anaphylactic shock from eating mango. Touching the fruit gives me a rash similar to poison ivy.  But good luck with your baby mango trees.  I wonder if I'm allergic to the entire plant. :sob:


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 10, 2009)

poo, that sucks! mango would the worst fruit to be allergic to because they are so good! But at least they aren't in everything

Neat, I've never seen germination before!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Nov 10, 2009)

Lanmark said:


> Eeeek! I can't even touch a mango, let alone eat any of it. I'm highly allergic. Twice I've landed in hospital ER with anaphylactic shock from eating mango. Touching the fruit gives me a rash similar to poison ivy.  But good luck with your baby mango trees.  I wonder if I'm allergic to the entire plant. :sob:



Mango allergy is fairly common, and it is in the same family as poison ivy so the rash makes sense. Can you tolerate cashew? pistachio? sumac?


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanasis, keep in mind that its gonna be quite a few years before you get to taste the fruit of your labour..  Mangoes are pretty large trees and take quite a long time to get to fruiting size.. I'm not really sure if they would do well in a Mediterranean climate..


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2009)

Fresh mango chunks w/ vanilla ice cream! Yummmmmm! :drool:


----------



## noel (Nov 11, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> Thanasis, keep in mind that its gonna be quite a few years before you get to taste the fruit of your labour..  Mangoes are pretty large trees and take quite a long time to get to fruiting size.. I'm not really sure if they would do well in a Mediterranean climate..


i agree,they do best in tropical cilmate like our S.E asia climate,but good luck with the mango


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 11, 2009)

PaphMadMan said:


> Mango allergy is fairly common, and it is in the same family as poison ivy so the rash makes sense. Can you tolerate cashew? pistachio? sumac?



I've never touched sumac so I don't know about that one. I'm mildly allergic to cashews and pistachios. They make my mouth feel itchy, but it's nothing like my reaction to mango. Sunflower seeds are worse than the nuts, but sunflower oil doesn't bother me in the least. I'm as sensitive to raw celery (touch and consumption) as I am to mango. I can't even be in the same room where raw celery is being handled, cut, sliced or diced without starting to wheeze, yet cooked celery is perfectly safe for me to eat. Cooked, canned and dried mango, however, all make me react just as much as the fresh fruit does. Rambutan and lychee are also quite dangerous to me in any form, just like the mango. Can't touch 'em. Can't eat 'em.



As for growing pits and seeds, it was something I always loved to do as kid. I grew avocado pits and seeds of citrus, cherimoya, cyphomandra, carambola, papaya, kiwi fruits and so forth. A papaya seed I managed to sprout eventually became treelike and landed in the lobby of the bank over which my grandfather presided. It was there for years. Kiwi (Actinidia) were the most rewarding seeds for me to grow. They sprouted and grew quickly once given a 6 week period of cold stratification. The vigorous vines looked lush all covered with fuzzy heart shaped leaves. I gave some to my grandmother when they got really big. She planted them in her garden and they bore massive quantities of fruit for the rest of her life!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 12, 2009)

That's not a mango, it's a monster! The do like humid climates that's for sure...


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 12, 2009)

I think it's really cool you're growing these mango seeds! They seem very eager to thrive.

^_^


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 12, 2009)

Hehe... I will just try them and see how they are doing! I will try to watch out to adjust conditions that they like! I think it is betterthan tossing the seeds


----------

